# This took the cake yesterday!



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 19, 2005)

Yesterday I was dispatched to a GU/Hemmorhage call. U/A I found a middle aged gentleman who met us at the door with his small child in his arms.  The gentleman then decided to tell us that he call 911 because he had blood coming from his "pee pee" (his words, not mine), and wanted us to take a look at it.  I promptly looked at my female partner who was as red as a fire truck and about to burst with laughter, and told her to take the bag back to the truck.  I then told the gentleman that I 1 wasnt going to look at this problem, and 2 that all I could do offer him transpo to the ER.  Well my partner being the good sport that she is, decided to attend the call...but she was still flabergasted by this mans complaint...and when she called the ER they all thought we were kidding and sent us to triage...before we could complete the paperwork the man was found to have had 2 drops of blood tinged urine and that was attributed to his interesting sexual habits the night before...Thank goodness we didnt look at it or boy would we have had a surprise.!


----------



## VinBin (Dec 19, 2005)

FFEMT1764 said:
			
		

> before we could complete the paperwork the man was found to have had 2 drops of blood tinged urine and that was attributed to his interesting sexual habits the night before...Thank goodness we didnt look at it or boy would we have had a surprise.!


 
:whatchutalkingabout :sick:


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 19, 2005)

Yes thats what I thought too. God love those ER nurses with nothing better to do than explain a pt's sexual condition/interests with everyone in the ER.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 19, 2005)

FFEMT1764 said:
			
		

> Yes thats what I thought too. God love those ER nurses with nothing better to do than explain a pt's sexual condition/interests with everyone in the ER.


 
Yummy.................


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 20, 2005)

More like :sick:. I didnt need to know who the nurses were doing....I try to stay outta that sinkhole.


----------



## coloradoemt (Dec 20, 2005)

FFEMT1764 said:
			
		

> Yes thats what I thought too. God love those ER nurses with nothing better to do than explain a pt's sexual condition/interests with everyone in the ER.


 
No doubt!!


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 20, 2005)

your poor partner....

heh you cant take me along anywhere though I do kinda embaress easily but to be told straight up by a middle age man the word "pee pee" child in arms or not I would have taken you up on the offer to take the bag right on back to the ambulance


----------



## richmedic1918 (Dec 20, 2005)

Ahhhh! The joys of EMS!!! Gotta' love it ....LOL


----------



## emtd29 (Dec 25, 2005)

Never a dull moment!


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 29, 2005)

You're right, never a dull moment, seems that things this month have gone from wierd to wierder...like people calling 9-1-1 for a headache...caused by drinking none the less!


----------



## EMTLVFC4 (Dec 29, 2005)

I can only imagine what a grown man who uses the phrase "pee-pee" was doing the night before. I have way to creative of an imagination for this. Some days it gets me  in trouble. You poor partner. I hope she drove. I would have!!!


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 30, 2005)

Oh no, she had to ride the call, as the patient certainly didnt need a medic to hold his hand...plus he went straight to triage at the ER...my partner did get a good laugh at him though, as her children know the proper terms for the anatomy.


----------



## silvercat354726 (Aug 13, 2008)

:wacko:ROFLMAO!!


----------



## KEVD18 (Aug 13, 2008)

i realize its funny and all in retrospect, but refusing to examine a patient because they have an embarassing injury/problem????

i dont know about anybody else, but i was taught to inspect and manage genitourinary injuries in both -b and -p school. it may not be very comfortable, but its part of the job.


----------



## silvercat354726 (Aug 13, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> i realize its funny and all in retrospect, but refusing to examine a patient because they have an embarassing injury/problem????
> 
> i dont know about anybody else, but i was taught to inspect and manage genitourinary injuries in both -b and -p school. it may not be very comfortable, but its part of the job.


    Very good point.  I cant count on my hands how many bleeding anus's & vagina's I have had to exam.  It doesn't feel right to the pt but hey they called us and that is protocol, control and manage the bleeding.


----------

